# can i mix macro and micro mixes to make one solution?



## john6 (6 Apr 2022)

Can i mix trace mix with macro salts to make one solution rather than have 2 different solutions?


----------



## MichaelJ (6 Apr 2022)

john6 said:


> Can i mix trace mix with macro salts to make one solution rather than have 2 different solutions?


Hi @john6 It really depends on what specific macro components and micro components and chelates you are mixing and in what quantities. In general, it's not a good idea due to interaction and precipitation especially with respect to Fe but other traces as well - hence the general recommendation by many experts here of not dosing macros at the same time as traces/micros, but instead wait 12-24 hours in-between to avoid unwanted interaction.

Hope this helps!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## john6 (6 Apr 2022)

Hi Michael 
I'm buying equipment for my new set up and i'm buying a doser, I would rather buy a single head if possible so is there a mix i can make which combines macro and micro in one solution?
I am using the trace mix from APFUK
Macro mix is
Potassium Nitrate
Potassium Sulphate
Magnesium Sulphate.


----------



## MichaelJ (6 Apr 2022)

Hi @john6   I am not familiar with the trace mix  from APFUK, so I have to defer the question to the Almighty @Zeus.  (or someone else...) who knows this trace mix and likely also knows if its mixable with your Macros.  How are are you dosing your Phosphates (PO4) btw. ? (Oh,  OK, Just remembered your not dosing PO4). PO4 is usually the one that don't go well with Fe... 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## plantnoobdude (6 Apr 2022)

you can dose macros 7 days worth at water change, and dose micros with the dosing pump daily!


----------



## MichaelJ (6 Apr 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> you can dose macros 7 days worth at water change, and dose micros with the dosing pump daily!


Yes, thats exactly what I am doing as well. Front-load all the macros for the week with weekly WC and dose the micros a couple of time per week. Thats it... Rinse-repeat!


----------



## Courtneybst (6 Apr 2022)

You can mix your macros and micros, just be sure to use ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate to the water before preparing it.


----------



## Regent (8 Apr 2022)

My impression is that the main issue is with phosphates and traces, essp Fe and Zn.

I'd also be interested to know if the other macros have any interaction with the trace elements..


----------



## Regent (8 Apr 2022)

If it is just phosphates (and I've just done a lot of hunting on UKAPS) I'm wondering if we could make an EI mix containing everything but phosphate (and then just dose phosphate as required) without interactions..


----------



## Simon Cole (8 Apr 2022)

Sorry John for jumping in, but I'm rather interested and totally confused. 
What exactly does the ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate do to stabilise the micronutrient chelates in an all-in-one mix? I'm sure they are anti-microbial, and I could go back through older threads, but is there a short answer?


----------



## Regent (8 Apr 2022)

Ascorbic acid acidifies the solution making the chelates holding the micros more stable and less likely to release/exchange the ion in question. That should mean it can't react with phosphate and precipitate.




The potassium sorbate inhibits mould and yeast growth.


----------



## ian_m (11 Apr 2022)

Regent said:


> If it is just phosphates (and I've just done a lot of hunting on UKAPS) I'm wondering if we could make an EI mix containing everything but phosphate (and then just dose phosphate as required) without interactions..


But then you are dosing two solutions, so why not do as EI was developed for, in KISS, Keep It Simple St*pid, and just dose micro and macro on alternate days, then no issues of interactions. Job done.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (11 Apr 2022)

ian_m said:


> But then you are dosing two solutions, so why not do as EI was developed for, in KISS, Keep It Simple St*pid, and just dose micro and macro on alternate days, then no issues of interactions. Job done.


OP wants to use a single head dosing pump.

I make an all in one solution with potassium sorbate and citric acid. I know others use ascorbic acid or vinegar. There is no precipitation that I can see or unexpected plant deficiencies, so I guess it works.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Apr 2022)

Hi all,


Simon Cole said:


> potassium sorbate do to stabilise the micronutrient chelates in an all-in-one mix? I'm sure they are anti-microbial


Potassium sorbate is an antimicrobial. It is <"E202">.


Simon Cole said:


> What exactly does the ascorbic acid


It is just to acidify the solution, it could be any acid. @X3NiTH has played about with <"solubilities and differing chelates">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Regent (11 Apr 2022)

ian_m said:


> But then you are dosing two solutions, so why not do as EI was developed for, in KISS, Keep It Simple St*pid, and just dose micro and macro on alternate days, then no issues of interactions. Job done.


Mainly because I work odd shifts away from home a lot for four day stretches. I have one dosing pump and my tap water already contains a reasonable amount of phosphate so I would just let the dosing pump add the rest.

I'll probably just give it a try. 
For the last two weeks I've front loaded the macros (with dry dosing) as per another thread on here and just dosed micros daily. I'm seeing quite good growth with this approach.


----------



## Vsevolod Stakhov (14 Apr 2022)

dw1305 said:


> It is just to acidify the solution, it could be any acid.


I would warn against acidifying of the chelated elements. The practical stability of the majority of chelates start from PH>4. For lower PH, the chelated metals exist in ionic form which is very fragile when added to a relatively high PH aquarium water (but it will work fine for soils though).
Ascorbic acid also has another property: it can restore Fe(3+) to Fe(2+) and many chelates are less stable with Fe(2+). I have observed perciptation when I  mixed FeDTPA with ascorbic acid, so I would not recommend to add any acidifiers, especially ascorbic acid, as pure FeDTPA has quite a low PH in aqueous solution. The only exception is if you mix your fertiliser using highly alkaline buffered water. But even in this case it is beter to use RO/rain/long-boiled water for fertilisers.


----------

